# Why do cats "bite" their tounge?



## SpiralHorn (Aug 31, 2011)

I've noticed that after Monkey gives herself a good washing, she'll sit there for a few seconds and hold her tongue between her teeth, with the tip sticking out. Is this a form of flehming? Her mouth isn't open. It's like she just forgets to put her tongue back in her mouth. She get's this look on her face like she's confused about something (that may just be my imagination though, haha).


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

All my cats have done that as well... I've often wondered about it. Maybe we'll get an answer here...


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I've always thought they just get distracted by something in mid lick and so they pause. It usually looks like a thought popped into their mind at that moment, like they forgot they were supposed to do something important and just remembered it.


----------



## Zortch (Dec 1, 2011)

Sometimes our cat will leave it with the tip stuck out for a few minutes haha, too cute.
I googled it once and it seems common, the only potential explaination that I found was that the cat just forgets to put it back in...not very satisfying though.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*If you could . .*

lick the bridge of your nose like a cat can, you might not get it all back in your mouth sometimes either ;-)

But it's prob two ways. I catch my cat(s) giving me the "what wet bush did you just crawl out from under" look on occasion.


----------

